
Show HN: BotArena – World's Most Informative Bot Store - vaibhav1312
https://botarena.co
======
iamananda
How is it different from botlist and botpages?

~~~
vaibhav1312
We don't just populate bots on our store. We evaluate, try and provide as much
information as possible for anyone to use it easily. Moreover we also monitor
download stats and soon publishing a leaderboard with weekly stats. e.g.
Checkout following

1\. [https://botarena.co/bot/vk-music-
bot-44812394](https://botarena.co/bot/vk-music-bot-44812394) 2\.
[https://botlist.co/bots/580-vk-music-bot](https://botlist.co/bots/580-vk-
music-bot)

You see our approval process is strict :)

